# ألبومات كاملة لصاحبة الصوت العملاق (مارى كيروز)



## mido_alex (30 أكتوبر 2009)

Cantiques de l'Orient 


1. Magnificat
2. Ilahi hanayta-s-sama' - Dieu! Tu as incline le ciel!
3. Ya sakban min nour - La Berceuse des Saints
4. Amamaka - Devant toi, Seigneur
5. Arrabou bini'amihi zayyanaki - Dieu t'a comblee de ses graces
6. Kama yachtaqu
7. Ousa'Ilu 'anka fi dhanni


http://rapidshare.com/files/109915411/Soeur_Marie_Keyrouz_-_Cantiques_de_l_Orient.rar




Chant traditionnel maronite


1. Noel : Gloire A La Parole De Dieu
2. Venons Proclamer Le Bonheur De Marie
3. La Jeune Colombe Porte L'aigle
4. Une Maison, Creche/O Fils Du Pere, Nous Te Glorifions
5. Le Crucifie En Egypte/Dieu De Tous Les Siecles Parmi Nous/Nous Te Rendons Grace
6. Qanun
7. Hallel Au Fils De Dieu/Saint Est Le Seigneur Dieu/O Christ Qui Par Sa Nativite
8. O Mere De Dieu, O Tendre Mere
9. Passion : Je Suis La Mere Affligee
10. Ney
11. La Nuit Qui Precedait Sa Passion
12. A L'aube Abraham Emmene Son Fils Unique
13. Sur La Croix, Le Fils De Dieu Rendit L'ame
14. Dieu Prend Pitie/Mon Dieu Crucifie A Remis Son Ame Entre Les Mains De Dieu
15. Ud
16. O Seigneur Notre Dieu, O Crucifie/Sur La Croix Est Mort Le Dieu De L'univers...
17. Marie Est Apparue Devant La Croix Écouter
18. Resurrection : Halleluia/Dieu Est Ressucite D'entre Les Morts/Saint Es-Tu, Dieu
19. Il Est Ressuscite Et Les Tenebres Sont Tombees
20. Le Christ Est Ressuscite, O Peuple, Rejouis Toi!


http://rapidshare.com/files/109925372/Soeur_Marie_Keyrouz_-_Chant_Traditionnel_Maronite.rar
 



Chants sacrés de l'Orient (tradition melchite) 


Axion Esti
Ya walidata-l-ilah, troparion
Adhimi ya nafsi
Inna-l-baraya (Hymne à la sainte Vierge, de la Liturgie de saint Basile)
Inna-l-'alsûna bi 'asriha, troparion
Ihfadhi ûma-l-ilah
Istabchiri 'ayûha-l-ard
'Allahu-r-rabû dhahara lana
Inna-l malak, hymn
Ifrahi ayatuha-l-malika
Ayyatuha-s-sayyidatu
Litata'adham
Jami'ul'ajyal
Anti Ya walidata-l-ilah


http://rapidshare.com/files/1099326...on_Melchite__2001___Harmonia_Mundi___Hymnes__




Psaumes Pour Le Troisiéme Millénaire


1. Mina L' Amaq
2. Hymnes Byzantines De L' Office De La Passion
3. Anta Ya Man 'amarta L Bahr
4. Atiru Ilayka Ya Rabbi
5. Hymnes Maronites De L' Office De La Passion Du Christ
6. Ajbinak El Eklil
7. Rabbah
8. Amamaka
9. Touba Lahum


http://rapidshare.com/files/109937388/Soeur_Marie_Keyrouz_-_Psaumes.rar




Passion et Résurrection


1 Alleluia (3 fois) - Tropaire de la venue de l'Epoux (Lundi Saint) Ha-Houwadha-lAruç (arabe)
2 Version arabe
3 Version grecque
4 Version arabe
5 L'Apostikhon de l'Office de Mercredi Saint (Prière de Marie-Madeleine) Ya rabbi (arabe)
6 Kinonikon (Chant de Communion) de la Liturgie de Jeudi Saint Iqbalni-l-yawm (arabe)
7 Tropaires des Matines de Samedi Saint Inna Yousof (grec-arabe)
8 14e Antienne de l'Office de Vendredi Saint Alyawma-’Ulliga (arabe) - Extraits du Canon de Samedi Saint Tagaridh (arabe-grec)
9 Première stance
10 Deuxième stance
11 Troisième stance
12 Hymne à la Sainte Vierge, de la Liturgie de Saint-Basile Inna-l-baraya (arabe)
13 Christos Anesti de l'Office Pascal (grec-arabe-grec)
14 Antoumoul-ladhin Chant qui remplace le Trisaghion (Trois fois Saint) dans la Liturgie du Dimanche de Pâques (grec-arabe-grec)
15 Inna-l-Malak 9e Ode du Canon de l'Office du Dimanche de Pâques (arabe)



http://rapidshare.com/files/1099431...-_Chant_Byzantin__Passion_Et_Resurrection.rar
​


----------



## mido_alex (30 أكتوبر 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/109915411/Soeur_Marie_Keyrouz_-_Cantiques_de_l_Orient.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/109925372/Soeur_Marie_Keyrouz_-_Chant_Traditionnel_Maronite.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1099326...on_Melchite__2001___Harmonia_Mundi___Hymnes__
http://rapidshare.com/files/109937388/Soeur_Marie_Keyrouz_-_Psaumes.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1099431...-_Chant_Byzantin__Passion_Et_Resurrection.rar


----------



## mido_alex (30 أكتوبر 2009)

أسف جداً .. الروابط الشغالة فى أول رد على الموضوع

منقول للأمانة​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليكم والمجهود​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ماشي
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى ليك على الالبومات
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mido_alex (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكراً ليكم جميعاً على ردكم *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## oesi no (18 يناير 2010)

*تم تعديل الروابط 
سلام ونعمة 
*​


----------



## mido_alex (20 يناير 2010)

شكراًً لردكم


----------



## bigeng_moth (21 يناير 2010)

ميرسي لتعبك


----------



## mido_alex (1 يوليو 2010)

bigeng_moth قال:


> ميرسي لتعبك



شكراً ليك


----------



## dodo2007660 (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ليكم على هدا الالبوم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2010)

*رائعة فعلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mido_alex (1 يوليو 2010)

dodo2007660 قال:


> شكرا ليكم على هدا الالبوم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



شكراً ليك يا dodo


----------



## mido_alex (1 يوليو 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رائعة فعلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



شكراً ليك أخويا صوت صارخ​


----------



## nermeen1 (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## KiroLovesJesus (2 يوليو 2010)

Merciiiiiiiiii for ur efforts


----------



## mido_alex (2 يوليو 2010)

nermeen1 قال:


> شكرا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك



شكراً لردك يا نرمين


----------



## mido_alex (2 يوليو 2010)

kirolovesjesus قال:


> merciiiiiiiiii for ur efforts



ميرسى كيرو


----------

